# Come playoff time...



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

who puts up better stats, tony or manu?

hehe, i stole the name for this thread from the mavs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It should be Manu, but I'd like to see Parker put up good numbers in the playoffs for once. Teams will find it easier to hold Parker than Manu, since Parker doesn't have much of a perimeter game. It will be interesting though, it will only be a matter of time before Parker is putting up better numbers in the playoffs than any Spur. Probably not this year, but maybe next year.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

can you imagine if parker had a great perimeter game? hes already gonna be an allstar but if he had 3 pont range along with his regular game he would be the best point guard in the entire league. and the scary thing is he probably will develop that part of his game pretty soon.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, at best he'll probably be an OK perimeter shooter. His form just isn't all that great. He's still extremely young though, so it's not like he's running out of time.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Well, at best he'll probably be an OK perimeter shooter. His form just isn't all that great. He's still extremely young though, so it's not like he's running out of time.


but with all the time he has spent with shooting coaches in the off season, have you seen an improvement in his perimeter game. i was actually excited when i heard last off season he spent a lot of time with a trainer trying to fix and change his shot, but nothing came of that. if parker had range he would be one of the best scorers in the league. but every off season he works on it, and every year nothing changes.

unless there is a marked improvement next season, the next 2 or 3 seasons could be his peak because as soon as he gets any wear and tear, he wont be able to blow by guys playing 5 steps off of him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> but with all the time he has spent with shooting coaches in the off season, have you seen an improvement in his perimeter game. i was actually excited when i heard last off season he spent a lot of time with a trainer trying to fix and change his shot, but nothing came of that. if parker had range he would be one of the best scorers in the league. but every off season he works on it, and every year nothing changes.
> 
> unless there is a marked improvement next season, the next 2 or 3 seasons could be his peak because as soon as he gets any wear and tear, he wont be able to blow by guys playing 5 steps off of him.


Are you kidding? parker shot has improved lot. if you dont beileve me then watch a gamr some time soon. no hes not a 3pt shooter and he will prob never be but parker has really found his mid game. hes also gotten alot better with his shot selection. parker is just 23 so we have a long time before we can notice a decline. heck some people just get out of college when there 22.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> Are you kidding? parker shot has improved lot. if you dont beileve me then watch a gamr some time soon. no hes not a 3pt shooter and he will prob never be but parker has really found his mid game. hes also gotten alot better with his shot selection. parker is just 23 so we have a long time before we can notice a decline. heck some people just get out of college when there 22.


Never thought the voice of reason would be coming from you, Roc :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

humm dont know if i should take that in a good way or bad :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> humm dont know if i should take that in a good way or bad :biggrin:


Take it as good, with a side of bad.....and a spoonful of sugar


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Manu.
He has clearly something special, he emerges, explodes, unleashes in the playoffs.
And that is something really natural on him, pretty spectacular.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> but with all the time he has spent with shooting coaches in the off season, have you seen an improvement in his perimeter game. i was actually excited when i heard last off season he spent a lot of time with a trainer trying to fix and change his shot, but nothing came of that. if parker had range he would be one of the best scorers in the league. but every off season he works on it, and every year nothing changes.
> 
> unless there is a marked improvement next season, the next 2 or 3 seasons could be his peak because as soon as he gets any wear and tear, he wont be able to blow by guys playing 5 steps off of him.



His shot has improved this season. True, he is taking less jumpers this season, but he's making a better percentage of them. Now, his 3 point shot hasn't shown any improvement, but overall his jumper has improved. 


I still don't understand why people don't think Parker has room to grow. We've been hearing that he can only improve his game so much, his jumper so much, but two years running now he's improved his game and his jumper, and should continue to improve. He's not 26-27 years old, he's 23. Any player at the age of 23 has a lot of room to grow, no matter how good they are already at that age. I'm not saying Parker will turn into Reggie Miller or anything, but his shot will get better over time. The more repetitions, the more work with a shooting coach, and the more he realizes that an improved jumper will take him to the next level the more he can improve his jumper.


----------



## Reign (Feb 8, 2006)

Hopefully both will step up...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

supermati said:


> Manu.
> He has clearly something special, he emerges, explodes, unleashes in the playoffs.
> And that is something really natural on him, pretty spectacular.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker isn't at the caliber to where he can step up and take over big time playoff games. As good as he has been this season, I don't believe he's ready for that yet. Manu can take over those games as evidenced by last season, and we're going to need him to do it again if Duncan can't play at Superstar level anymore.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Duncan can still play at a superstar level.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Parker isn't at the caliber to where he can step up and take over big time playoff games. As good as he has been this season, I don't believe he's ready for that yet. Manu can take over those games as evidenced by last season, and we're going to need him to do it again if Duncan can't play at Superstar level anymore.


im gonna have to disagree with you with that, i think parker has a level wich we have seen glimpsis of but it has been there every night or every playoff game but durring the La series of 04 (the first 2 games) and durring the first two games of the sonic series he was incredible. see its not that he doesnt have that level or he isnt good enough its hes not consistent. i believe playoff time parker manu and duncan will step it up to an superstar level... the only question is will our role players and bench step it up?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Parker can do it here and there TheRoc, but I don't think he can do it every night. He still has the problem where if he's not scoring, he's not contributing. 

I do question whether the bench will step up or not. Finley, Van Exel, Horry....these guys are shooting a combined 39% from the field. 39 percent. Not from 3, from the field. Throw in Brent Barry and his 40% and he doesn't help much either.


----------

